# Fun with Seventy Gallons



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Alright; I've done my research and am still doing it, and I'm ready to start a journal on my favorite fish keeping website! I thought you guys were kidding with your signature's saying 'Once you get started the hobby sucks you in...' Well, you were right.

It started with a 2.5 Gallon (quickly upgraded to a 10 gallon) and a double tale male betta fish, Shark, who won my heart. Then I ended up coming home with a cute, little, wiggling albino bristlenosed pleco named, quite aptly, Pleco. 

Then I stumbled upon a chance of fortune and took home from my dorms a 70 gallon aquarium complete with hood, stand, Penguin Bio-wheel Filter, and a whole tub full of various tubes, accessories, and equipment (some of which I'm still trying to figure out...*Scratches head*) The UGF and gravel was immediately given away, since I already knew I wanted a sand substrate.

I've been planning my tank for _months._ Researching, researching, and more researching! I quickly went from 'oh I'll just use pool filter sand and have a few hardy plants' to 'I'm buying Flourite sand and fertilizer tablets and making sure my light levels are good.' (please don't get me started thinking on pressurized CO2! I've got plenty on my plate as it is ;P) 

I think the most head scratching thing for me was trying to find a place to _start._ It's only been the past week things have finally started clicking in my head, and all of a sudden, things seem a lot simpler and I can't believe how much I was over-thinking everything! 

For stocking, I already own Pleco and Shark, as mentioned above. If you guys don't mind, I'm just going to share the water parameters I've gotten and brief temperaments and notes on the different fish I'm looking at getting and have.

_Please note: I am a beginner fish keeper and, unfortunately, do not magically know everything, much as I know many of us would love to ;P If you feel there is an error in any of the information I have collected and put together below, or things I should add, please do mention it!_

*(Shark) Betta Splenden:
*

Temp: 75-82_°F_
 

PH: 6.0-7.8
 

Dwells: Upper water column. Shark, however, loves chilling out _anywhere_ in the tank. He lazes on the bottom a lot. Enjoys resting on the fine sand.
 

Food: Betta pellets(three different kinds) and freeze-dried bloodworms is what I feed him. Frozen food may be offered later on. Bloodworms, most likely.


Temperament: Could care less about Pleco or snails. (Had a 'volunteer snail' for a while until he died) Betta's are known to show agression towards other fish with bright colors or flowing fins, and certainly a combination of the two. Each betta has a different personality, however, and this is not always the case. Plan to have re-housing options available immediately should things not work out between tankmates.


 Additional Notes: I have no idea how Shark will react to other free-swimming fish. I doubt he'll bother Khuli Loaches, with his ignoring (and occasional lounging on) of Pleco.

*(Pleco) Albino Bristlenosed Pleco:
*

Temp: 72-84_°F

_
 PH: 6.5-7.4
 Dwells: Bottom and sides of glass, and all over the decor. Enjoys hanging on the bottom of wide-leafed plants. Needs caves and hiding places. Nocturnal fish.
 Food: Algae found in tank with algae wafers (with Spirulian being one of the first ingredients). Requires driftwood to rasp on.
 Temperament: From what I understand, peaceful, though I believe males can be territorial? Don't quote me on that (or any of this really :shock: I am noooo expert!). I have heard of cases, rare in happening to my understanding, of ABNP's developing a taste for shellfish/fish's slime coats. And some like munching snails.
 Additional Notes: Pleco is a very active, well, pleco! She's about a good deal during the day, but is very much nocturnal. She'll chase Shark away from her food, but over time has come to realize he's not interested in eating it. I often catch Shark laying on her while she rasps on driftwood.

**Khuli Loach:
*

Temp: 76-82_°F_
 PH: 5.5-7.5
 Dwells: Bottom dweller, nocturnal. Will try to squeeze into small spaces, and having a covered filter intake is a must; stories of Khuli Loaches found alive, mostly-alive, dying, dead, and mostly dead (Princess Bride reference anyone?) in filter chambers/intake tubes are sadly somewhat common, at least they are from my forum-browsing.
 Food: Happy omnivore; sinking pellets high in protein, algea wafers, and frozen or life food (bloodworms, daphnia, brine shrimp, blackworms, are what I've seen listed among many others). [Will they eat zuchini? I think I saw a picture of them nomming some]
 Temperament: Peaceful and, if kept in a large enough group, I've heard them to be very playful, comical, energetic fish!
 Additional Notes: I lean towards the more recommended minimum of five or six Khuli's; if kept alone or in small (two or three) numbers, their behavior tends to lean towards being very shy and they are not often seen, dissappearing for days or weeks, or, in some cases, months. I get the drift Khuili's are a case of 'The more the merrier!' It is common for them to vanish for a time; hidden under the sand or curled up in plants, and they come out at night, being nocturnal, making it even harder to glimpse them in action. Having a larger number of Khuli's seems to counteract their shyness. <---This is what I think, based on reading the stories, advice, and experiences from other Khuli owners.
*Fancy Tailed Guppies:*


Temp: 64-82_°F_


 PH: 6.8-7.6


 Dwells: Mid water column, I believe? Open-water swimming fishy.


 Food: _protein-heavy flake food or pellets_ -- This may be incorrect. They also need vegi matter in their diet, I think. Live or frozen foods as well.


 Temperament: Peaceful, prolific breeders.


 Additional Notes: I am well aware that Fancy-tailed guppies and betta fish are liable to not mix well together. I have heard successful stories of keeping a betta in a guppy community tank, and have heard of problems keeping the betta splenden and guppies together. 

I plan on a rather heavily-planted (artificial and live) tank, 70 gallons, with low-stocking numbers, and will carefully moniter Shark's reaction to the fish. I will try to get fancy guppies that aren't _too_ obnoxiously colored/large-finned. I will not rush this process, and I will have new housing/rehoming lined up well before I even think of attempting this pairing.

I am not looking to spark a heated debate about putting a betta in with guppies, but I am open to helpful advice be it yay or nay in this idea. At the very least, I could put a tank divider in, but I would really rather have one whole tank for all the fish to swim in.

I guess that seems a very small variety of fish to have in a tank, since really I'll only be adding Khuli Loaches and Guppies so far. (which, please keep in mind, I am not decided on if I will try this or not! I am concerned about both fishes welfare, and it bugs me that the only way to know if Shark will be cool with other tankmates is to try it and find out >n<)

I am actually at a bit of a loss for other fish to add to the aquarium; if any of you have any suggestions, please let me know! I have considered Neon Tetras, but I like them less than the guppies. I've a funny feeling they would at nip Shark's fins; I've heard them to be fin-nippers.

I am also in a bit of a tighter budget, so I am looking for less-expensive fish. Especially since this is my first big aquarium project, while I care more for a fish's well-being than it's price tag, I really would rather not lose, say, fifty dollars in one fish. (or even two ._.)

I've also thought of looking into if I could have shrimp in my aquarium, but I haven't researched very far into it. As in; all I know right now is they are cute, tiny, and tend to get eaten a lot... hence why I decided shrimp are a no-go.



Part of why I know so little of what fish I want (aside from the Khuli Loaches; I have become an instant fan of them!) is because most my planning and researching has gone into setting up the actual environment; how to control it and keep it stable (cycling, water changes, and I bought the AP master test kit finally!), how to set up a proper substrate for plants, how to care for plants in general, things to avoid, things to consider... the list goes on.

Also, the 'months of planning' have been shared with school, arting, friends, driving classes, and a whole slew of life events going on. A lot of my free time has been devoted to hours on the internet, however, reading up on aquatic maintenance and care.

Here's what I have done, and have purchased so far:


AP Master Freshwater Test Kit (because a saltwater one seemed kinda over-rated) (<---*sarcasm alert* ;P)
Airline tubing
Cleaned all the hard water in the tank and hood and glass pannels with vinegar
Found a place to purchase the Flourite sand; It'll be the "Dark Flourite" from thatpetplace.com, provided they price match their $16.66 down to $12.57 as I found on trwalker.net (I have been using TPP to buy the majority of my aquarium stuff; from silk plants to mopani driftwood [both of which are awesome, one of which is absolutely gorgeous in my mind] to the test kit and airline tubing to a fish feeder. They have a 'low price guarentee,' so on my last order I asked for a few price matches after searching around on the internet, and lo and behold, I got 'em! ;D)
 

I still need to buy the Flourite sand, and I'm waiting to find out if TPP will price-match it for me. If they will, i'll be hooting for joy; I would rather buy from a place online that I already know and trust than trying out another website which seems a little sketchier to me. (I'm still hurting after a bad scam a few years back ;_; Luckily it was only 50 bucks, but still. Ouch.)


I also haven't decided if I want to go completely flourite or if I want to mix pool-filter sand in with it. One person, I saw on a forum post, complained they shouldn't have done it because they hated the 'salt n' pepper look' they ended up with when it all mixed together over time, but I loved it! Granted, they also used black-colored flourite, and I'll be probably be getting the dark since it's the cheapest price-match I could find, but still. The substrate's color won't bother me too much. (though I do love the white-bottomed aquariums... but I don't know if I can make that happen if I want to use the flourite) I'm more concerned about healthy plant growth and happy Khuli Loaches.


Anyone here used Flourite in their tank? I've read aquarists' opinions on it ranging from 'The best thing to happen to my plants and me!' to 'It's just expensive sand. Big whoop.'


I don't think I'll do anything with the peat-moss layers. I'm thinking I want to just stick to either all-flourite or fluorite _(I just realized I've been spelling 'fluorite' wrong this entire time. Drat!)_ mixed with sand. I've also heard about putting the flourite layer down first, then laying the sand over it, but that over time it all mixes together anyways, and I'll be having burrow-happy Khulis, so...


...which reminds me, will Khuli's uproot plants or un-bury fertilizer tablets? I haven't heard anything about that being a problem, but I don't know for certain. (having never owned them, yet ;P)



Thanks for your guys' and gals' wonderful patience! I realize I can get a bit wordy, but if you like reading, then hopefully this journal will keep you busy when I make new posts ;D I will say I may not keep up on this thread in a 'timely manner,' since I like to spend less time blogging it and more time doing it! I will try to get pictures up sometime, but again, no promises. Not anytime soon, anyways.

Any comments/feedback/yays-or-nays/different-views/approaches/ideas are always welcome! As long as nothing turns into a heated debate [this is my journal, for one thing  ] I'm open to any and all suggestions! :-D

Also, on a side note, I have posted in the betta-habitat section a long time ago about getting this tank. I hope it's alright I decided to start a journal up about it instead? Here's the link to the other thread; http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=333969

My ideas and thoughts and 'knowledge' have changed a lot since then, I think. For one, I no longer think a deep sand bed is the way to go... at least, I don't think so, and certainly not with the price of the substrate I think I want!


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

I can assure you that you will love having such a large tank; there are so many options! I have a 55 gallon, and it still makes me giddy sometimes to think of all the stocking possibilities. As for other fish to add to your aquarium, I'll provide several of my favorite easy keepers, and let you do the research on them so I don't have to type everything  Feel free to ask any questions about these fish and we'll see if I have a sufficient answer! Here we go: rummy nose tetras, black neon tetras, cory cats, hillstream loach(require well oxygenated water), variatus(basically platies, but pretty), forktail rainbowfish, and upsidedown catfish.


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

PieTime said:


> I can assure you that you will love having such a large tank; there are so many options! I have a 55 gallon, and it still makes me giddy sometimes to think of all the stocking possibilities. As for other fish to add to your aquarium, I'll provide several of my favorite easy keepers, and let you do the research on them so I don't have to type everything  Feel free to ask any questions about these fish and we'll see if I have a sufficient answer! Here we go: rummy nose tetras, black neon tetras, cory cats, hillstream loach(require well oxygenated water), variatus(basically platies, but pretty), forktail rainbowfish, and upsidedown catfish.


Ooohhh, I have heard of many of these fish! I didn't think about looking into the Upsidedown Catfish, I'll look into them! The hillstream loaches are really neat looking; I've seen them several times on fish websites when I was checking out where to buy my Khuli Loaches. (Unfortunately, the ones I would love to have are hard to come by >.< I love the purple-dabble-bellied ones, of which I forget the scientific name for, but I have it saved in a bookmark)

The Variatus are beautiful, but just like Fancy Guppies, because of their metallic scales and body shape I wonder if Shark would attack them? I feel sometimes I over-estimate the Betta fish's agression to similar-finned/bodied fish, but I'd rather over-estimate than under-estimate and end up with a bloodied tank and sad fish.

Cory Cats may be possible, but I worry slightly about them competing with my other bottom-feeders for food. Then again, the floorspace on the tank is huge, and the bottom-feeders are little, so there will be plenty of space for all of them, but I've heard stories of Khuli's being starved by Cory's because the Khuli Loaches won't be very competitive for food. I think I could solve this if I just broke the algae wafers up and spred out the feeding? Or perhaps they'd be cool eating together xD I like putting the bottom-feeders food in a seashell or bowl, since the kind I have disintigrate quickly and Pleco quickly makes a mess of it. She eats it all up, but sometimes it ends up in a spot where she can't get to it (like wedged under a rock or something), which means more cleaning-up.

The forktails are adorable! 

Will all of the fish you listed live peacefully together and tolerate the same water conditions? Thank you very much for your input, it's helped a lot. (Now I know what to go research next, hehe! >w<)


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Ah, I have done some research, and here's what I found:

Hillstream Loach: They like cooler water and a good current; the fish I'm looking at for this tank are slow-water or still water(ie; the betta, and the bristlenose lives in slow-moving waters)

Upsidedown Catfish: I literally just looked them up, and already forgot xD'' I think they liked a current too, that or cooler water? Also, I think their PH liking is a bit lower than the general-range of fish I've narrowed it down to.

Rummy Nose Tetras: Interesting their color pales so extremely when/if water conditions go downstream (instead of downhill, get it? ). I admit I'm nervous about getting fish that are very sensitive to water conditions being pristine (though truly every fish is to an extent!), since I'm new to fish keeping. I know Khuli's need and like clean water, and shouldn't be added to an aquarium until it is well-established, at least water-chemistry wise.

Black Neon Tetras: They are adorable, though I admit I'm a lover of the Neon Tetra's vivid coloring. I didn't look into their water or environment needs right now, but I may later.

Cory Catfish: Looks like they like a neutral PH, and are adapted to slow-moving or still clear waters. (I've only checked two sites, so noone quote me on this! This is just quick-derping-around searching, not hardcore serious knowledge-hunting ;w Between Khuli Loaches, Cory Cats, and Pleco, I would have a very active bottom of my tank. I think there's enough space to house them all comfortably, and I'd never have to worry about food leftovers even when their done with their own meals! I'll definitely look more into them later.

Variatus: I'd love to have them, but I think there'd be conflictions with my betta, Shark. Sort of the same deal with the Guppies, though someone said that Platy's may out-compete a betta for food?


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

I currently have Cory cats, Variatus, Rummy Noses, Black Neons, and an Upsidedown cat all in the same tank at about 78°F and they all do well, though the U-cat like to lounge in shady places until nighttime. My mom currently has 2 Hillstream loaches in her community tank at about 76-78°F and they love it. I find Rummies to actually be very hardy and not at all picky, and with a tank as large as yours, I think Variatus might be alright with your betta, since they're not territorial and kinda mind their own business.


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

PieTime said:


> I currently have Cory cats, Variatus, Rummy Noses, Black Neons, and an Upsidedown cat all in the same tank at about 78°F and they all do well, though the U-cat like to lounge in shady places until nighttime. My mom currently has 2 Hillstream loaches in her community tank at about 76-78°F and they love it. I find Rummies to actually be very hardy and not at all picky, and with a tank as large as yours, I think Variatus might be alright with your betta, since they're not territorial and kinda mind their own business.


I'll keep this in mind! I definitely would love to try the Variatus Platys, I think they're beautiful. The Rummy's are cute too, but if I had to choose between them or the Corys I'll go for the Corys. (I seem to have an affliction for the bottom-dwellers; plecos stole my heart, then it was the Khuli Loaches, now the Cory Catfish) 

Here's a question; I'd like to do a Fishless Cycle, but I am wondering if it would be harmful to Shark and Pleco, my two current fish, if it was just them in the big tank while it cycled? Now that I ask it sounds like an obvious 'just do it fishless' but I am curious. Also, do you have any advice for feeding all the different kinds of fish? I know, obviously, feeding the algae wafers and zuchinni for the vegi-lovers (pleco, Khuli's...and a couple other fish I've looked at like to nibble them) and my betta gets his pellets... but what about feeding all the surface eaters? Who have different diets? Or do you just try to get fish who eat similar things?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I hate you, you have a huge tank. I wish I had enough room for a 79g


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm about to reveal the biggest fish keeping no no ever that I regularly practice: I've never cycled a tank. I use water that basically has all the gunk taken out already, and I've never had a problem with filling my tank and just putting the fish in. At for feeding, I primarily feed Omega One Super Color pellets (I actually feed these to my bettas as well), which are high in protein, and are basically the staple for any of my fish besides the algae eaters. If any of my fish do nibble the plants, it's not really noticeable, so I don't mind. All my fish also like brine shrimp. One of the advantages to a large tank is that it kinda becomes it's own ecosystem. If I miss a feeding, the fish have their pick of algae, plants, and baby snails.


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

PieTime said:


> I'm about to reveal the biggest fish keeping no no ever that I regularly practice: I've never cycled a tank. I use water that basically has all the gunk taken out already, and I've never had a problem with filling my tank and just putting the fish in. At for feeding, I primarily feed Omega One Super Color pellets (I actually feed these to my bettas as well), which are high in protein, and are basically the staple for any of my fish besides the algae eaters. If any of my fish do nibble the plants, it's not really noticeable, so I don't mind. All my fish also like brine shrimp. One of the advantages to a large tank is that it kinda becomes it's own ecosystem. If I miss a feeding, the fish have their pick of algae, plants, and baby snails.


That is one of the reasons I'm really excited to set up the big tank; despite it's size, I think it will be easier to manage and maintain than my ten gallon(which I haven't cycled, either ;P _shhhh!_). There'll be room for algae, plantlife, so many hidey-hole options, and plenty of surface area for the BB to grow. I personally really want to go with the struggle of getting the tank cycled and stable, I think it'll help a lot with the tank staying clean and safe for the fish (ie; not having to do more water changes to get out the ammonia). Then again, my grandpa was telling me stories of his 37 tanks of every tropical fish you could think of (from bettas to chichilids to oscars(his favorite} to Platys!) that he kept at 68 degrees F and did a water change once a year, unless something happened like ich or some other alliment.

@[email protected] how?

Also, here's a FUN FACT! It was raining like crazy the past two days here, and there was a crayfish in the grass some forty feet away from our pond! My friend Andy had already rescued one, and this one she found and grabbed a brochure from our dorms and I carried it to the pond. He was really cute >w< Just a lil' guy, but still sizable to pinch!


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

*Tank update!
*

Sooo... I found a Rena XP3 Canister filter for $70 -- the person just wants to get rid of it, getting out of the hobby I think. I haven't gone and talked to them yet, but I'm hoping the three of them aren't sold by next week so I can buy one for my tank... my only question is this: It's rated for up to 125 gallons, but mine is only a 70... would that be over-kill for my tank, or can I just turn the flow down?

Shark and Pleco are doing fine; I think Shark's grumpy because I haven't been paying much attention to him lately, this will change when school gets out and I'm not so busy. Big move back to the house for them either Thursday night or Friday morning; Friday I graduate, and then it's off to clean house, set up the big aquarium, and get rolling on after-highschool life!


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Good news! I just took home the filter and couldn't have asked for a better purchase. $70 and fully-stocked media baskets, and some --what I think to be--maylasian trumpet snails that were hiding in there to boot! It was nice and damp so the BB should still be alive, but since the tank won't be filled 'til late next week or so, I filled it with fresh conditioned water, just in case.

He's got two more for sale on Craig's List, here's the link if anyone lives near Hopkins,MN: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/4475274469.html (I'm allowed to post that link, right? ;~

I'm hoping the snails aren't dead... looks like at least one of 'em is alive, but methinks a few of them kicked the bucket. 

I purchased everything left to get the tank set up minus plants and fishies; I have six bags of flourite sand coming in the mail, along with some spectrum small fish food 5 oz), a gallon of API Stress coat, 16.9oz bottle of prime, and two 8" amazon sword silk plants.

I'm so excited: Months of research, planning, waiting, and good luck and I'll hopefully be able to finally fill the tank and set every last thing up late next week/end or early the following. >w< YAY!

Shark and Pleco are doing well, as usual~ Shark's fins are so long, my goodness! His (invisible) pectoral fins are huge, making me think of an elephant-ear Betta. Pleco's a teensy bit bigger, too, and totally not shy. I'm hoping one day she may nibble an algae tablet or other treat off my hand.

Anyone know where I can get some healthy Khuli Loaches? Preferably the stripped ones. I'm not even going to hope for my dream Khuli, Pangio alternans ((see this link and scroll down for a picture: http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/386784-different-species-of-kuhli-loach/ )) I've heard they're very hard to find, and I doubt my ability to afford a great number of them. Luckily, I have to wait for Khuli's for a while anyways; I've read they should be added to mature tanks.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, this is looks very good. Can't wait to see the finished product. If you are looking for another schooling fish, glass/ghost catfish seem really cool. I hadn't kept them myself, but they are on the list for my dream Southeast Asian biotope tank. One of my uncles kept a huge school of these in his tank chalked full of plants and black sand and they looked amazing. They are sensitive like the loaches though.

Courtesy of Fishlore.com: http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/dec08/glasscatfish.htm
Scientific Name : Kryptopterus Minor
Common Names : Glass Catfish, Ghost Catfish, Glass CatCare Level : Moderate
Size : 2.5 - 3" (8 cm)
pH : 6 - 7
Temperature : 70 to 79°F (21 - 26°C)
Lifespan : 7-8 years
Origin / Habitat : Asia, Borneo
Temperament / Behavior : Peaceful, Timid. It should be kept in a school of at least 6. Will not bother tank mates and should be kept with other peaceful fish.Breeding : Extremely difficult to spawn in the home aquarium. Very little records exist about the breeding of this fish in captivity.
Aquarium Size: 30 Gallons minimum
Compatible Tank Mates : Best kept with other peaceful tank mates and does better when kept in schools of 6 or more.
Fish Disease : Freshwater Fish Disease - Diagnose, Symptoms and Treatment - Be sure to quarantine, as they are wild caught and often come in with parasites.
Diet / Fish Food : It can be slightly difficult to get them eating flakes and freeze dried foods. Supplement with live or frozen mysis, brine shrimp and daphnia.
Tank Region : Middle of tank, areas of water current
Gender: Sexing is unknown

Never used Flourite, but the PlantedTank forum could probably answer a lot of your questions: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=29

Congratulations on your upcoming graduation btw.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

How exciting! Can't wait to see it all set up. I love Craig's list for aquarium stuff.


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Thank you! We actually graduated last Friday. I'm hoping to get photos of the tank to share it; we'll see if I can get Mama's crappy camera to take a good photo >:I

Update on the trumpet snails: I'm in luck! Out of maybe eight snails rescued from the filter, I thought maybe one of them was alive. Turns out only three of them were dead; I have the survivors in the little half-gallon tank I use for putting Shark and Pleco in during water changes.

I put some of the ten gal's black sand down in the tank for the snails, but I don't want to introduce them to the ten gallon. I'll add them into the 70 once it's set up.

Oooohhh, I have a question for you! How do you recommend best keeping track of the aquarium's water parameters? I have a whiteboard callender to keep track of water-change days and such, but I'm thinking I'll keep a notebook to record the date and paramaters. How often should I test for things?

I'm looking at setting my tank up with a PH of 7, and a temp of 76-80°F (? Haven't decided on the best temperature yet... definitely not over 80 though -- any recommendations?)

Oh, speaking of water parameters: how do you test water hardness/softness? I've heard it's different than the PH. (MTS update-update: I see them all moving around now, so I know they're alive -- YAY! There's also a large sea shell in there to raise the PH for their shells. They're so cute! It's funy, though; they must have good eyesight, because whenever Peer into the little tank, the little tiny one freaks out and goes inside her little shell. Sorry to scare you, snaily ;w;'' oops) Is it essential I know the water soft/hardness? >~< *thinks it probably is*


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Well, yay! The FedEx truck just stopped by today and dropped off the four boxes from TPP -- six bags of Black Fluorite Sand, 16.9fl oz of Prime (wow is it a big bottle *o*), and New Life Spectrum small fish formula -- 4.23 oz of that. I'm still waiting on the backorder of the gallon of API stress coat and two little amazon sword silk plants. I'm really happy with the sand, now I just need to decide what to do next; I've heard of a few different ways people handle the sand.

1) Don't rinse it at all; just dump it in and call it good

2) Don't rinse it, but fill the tank up then siphon it out. Repeat until clear.

3) Rinse the heck out of it and then add it to the tank, fill it up and call it done.

I've heard some people say not to rinse it because that gets rid of the beneficial stuff for the plants in the sand, but it says on the bag you can rinse it before adding it to the tank. I'm probably going to rinse it, to get all the dust and crap out. I've heard that the Flourite is a pain in the neck (and back and arms and...) to clean, but I bought it knowing that. I'm willing to put in the work.

Also, the snails baffle me; do MTS normally move so slow? I saw one sticking to the glass wall last night, so I know at least one of them was alive for a few seconds.  Most of them have the tips of their shells sticking out of the sand but aren't very burried... Pleco could have just knocked them around while she was swimming or something. I don't _think_ any of them are dead... But I can't tell if they're alive or not, either. >~< One second I see several out of their shells and moving, the next they all have closed doors and don't move for hours. Could it be something with the water quality...?


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

My tank is cycled and pretty well planted, so generally I test once a week. I test ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. I don't test pH or hardness because I am not going to do anything to alter them. I also have the Seachem Ammo alert that I can see everytime I walk past the tank.

pH of 7 sounds kind of low to me, but I'll let someone else address pH, since I never test mine. (I know in my hot tub it's 7.4 -7.6 which is normal for tap water)

I keep my temperature at 78.

I use my journal on here to keep track of everything. In the past I used a little notebook.


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Keeping track of it on the journal isn't a bad idea, but I think for testing all the time I'll just jot that down in a notebook so I don't clutter up my journal... it's wordy enough as it is xD

I was thinking a PH of 7 since it's the middle of all the fish's requirements. Would 'normal' tap PH be alright you think?


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

I am one happy, tired fish keeper. I spent three to four hours rinsing the six bags of fluorite sand, though it really didn't feel like it took that long. The backyard is a bit of a mess right now though, hehehe...

I haven't fully filled the tank up quite yet; Mama and I are going out for a treat first. She's been busy doing her own projects for the shop she runs. I have yet to say if the fluorite was worth the work and money; it certainly looks beautiful, though there's a scarce few random flecks of white sand. I'm not bothered by them.

I tried a pillow case to rinse the sand the first time, then just opted for the bucket; I found that easier. Just stick the hose in and get all the sand stirred up, let it settle a bit, then dump. Rinse and repeat! I _was_ surprised by the amount of silt (very, very, very fine sand!) that collected on the pillow case when I lay it down on the ground to (somewhat...) protect the lawn. There was a lot of it after rinsing six bags at 15.4 pounds each.


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Well, Just wanted to give a little update: Shark and Pleco have been moved into the 70 gallon aquarium, which is planted with jungle vals, rotala, anubias, myrio(I think), dwarf sag, stargrass, blyxa, and a whole slew of other species, as well as having lots of pink ramshorn snails and MTS.

Both of them are doing great; Pleco surprised me by digging everywhere! I need to re-think some of the little rocks I have in there, because her digging is moving them and I am worried she'll hurt herself. I didn't know bristlenoses dug, but she sure loves the new substrate (black fluorite sand) and space to swim around.

I've pretty much moved my journal here to a blog on another fish forum, but I'm fairly positive no-one is reading this anyways, soooo  PM me if you are and want the link, there's photos of the tank and everything on there.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I read all the journals on here! It's my favorite part of the forum. I hope you'll keep updating here too.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh, hey, I remember you! Subscribing


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

It's a hassle to make the same posts twice and I enjoy the format of the blog on the other website. Even copy/pasting, I feel weird doing the same thing twice when I only need it once. Perhaps if there is really enough interest in it I'll keep updating on here, but for now, sorry


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm reading this!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm reading this! Keep us updated and photos would be nice ;-)


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Alright guys xD I'll keep going with the journal, I didn't realize so many people were reading it. I'll try to get a post up within the following week, with photos. I even have a few short, cute vids of Shark and Pleco in their new home


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't wait to see them. I like catfish, but the rest of my family doesn't. So, I just have to look at pictures of them. Thanks for continuing the thread!


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

I hope it's alright that I'm linking to my blog, but here is the post with the videos of Pleco and Shark in their new home.

Now, for some pictures! They are not nice quality, because I do not have a quality camera, but it is much better than no camera! (However, I just picked up an old Argus film camera, so let's see what I can do with playing around with _that!_ :twisted

These pictures are also about a week or so old, a few slight things have changed. These were taken right after putting in all the new plants, purchased from Peachii ;P GREAT package! Check it out in the classifieds if you're thinking of getting into a planted tank. She doesn't have CO2 injection, which was a big thing for me since I'm also running a low-tech setup.









Here is a photo of Shark in the ten gallon about a week before I moved him into the 70:









I need to test the water to see how things are going, but last I checked Ammonia was 0ppm, Nitrite was 0ppm, and Nitrate was about 40ppm right before I did a 25-30% water change. I am doing my WC once a week, wednesdays. I don't know why it has to be wednesday, but that's the day I always itch to do it. Maybe because Waterchange and Wednesday both start with _W?_ :roll:

I want to put a sponge over the filter intake - I'm freaked out for my adorable snails! I saw a ramshorn get stuck onto it; luckily he retracted into her shell and was just fine. I shut the filter off and she fell off. (yes, I switch between 'he' and 'she' because she's both ) All of the snails are doing wonderful; the babies have doubled in size in the past two weeks! I am estatic because I found a spotted ramshorn in my ten gallon, and think I saw one in the 70.

No photos currently, but I have a HUGE wad of java moss in the ten gallon. I recently met a guy who is a very experienced, well-versed fish enthusiast. (The new neighbors right by my grandparents! ) Aside from being extremely helpful in sharing information and advice, he's given me an aquatop heater and so far two sandwhich bags full of plants. The first was a huge clump of the moss, which takes up a whole corner of the ten gal. The second was a bunch of clippings I found in his five gallon bucket of plant trimmings. There's one really nice little crypt, a little bit of java moss, and several baby java ferns.










This is a side view of the tank right after planting. It was such a mess! I didn't realize that the roots had all broken off of the floating plants, so of course I spent the next several days cleaning it all out. Now, everything is fine and dandy - the snails have certainly pulled their weight in clean-up crew. I always find them on dead leaves I've missed netting or munching away on whatever.

Now I need to decide what to do with the ten gallon... It was my intention to make it my quarentine tank, but of course it's still sitting there (without the pretty rock cave, now) with cute snails in it and some plants leftover from scaping the 70. I plan on Khuli Loaches being my next purchase, I have a reliable source for them, but I can't imagine possibly trying to get them out of a tank with 3" of sand! Not to mention I've heard it to be a bad idea to have plants/substrate in the QT anyways - if a fish happens to be sick with something, everything would be contaminated. Hmmm.

Well, for now - it's the tank I'm stickin' the leftover plants in and for that matter, QTing them actually.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Pleco is so cute! I love the third video of him.


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

*Her  I love watching her zoom around the glass walls when it gets dark, she has been enjoying the space so much. I really think ten gallons is too small for a bristlenose to be completely comfortable, since they are such a fast and powerful swimmer (to my little well of experience, anyways!)


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Oops. )

I used to own a pleco(Brought a disease that killed all my koi, or it might have been the snails that my mom collected from a random lake ad added to the tank.)
I think I like smaller catfish. They are just so active. I want one, but my parents say no.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

It is looking good!


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Why are they against the catfish, if you don't mind my asking? (And am I correct in believing that 'plecos' are a type of catfish?)

I am a total sucker for suckerfish and all the bottom-feeders I am learning about. They're just so darn cute! Speaking of which, I just took home a baby bristlenose! He's technically a longfin but doesn't appear to be showing it, which I am fine with. He has a lovely dappled coloring and almost a slight greenish tint to him, but that could just be the tank lighting or something. He's a dark, dusty black with lighter (almost tan-hued) splotches and spots. I have named him Dragon. He's currently under QT in the 10 gal.

I'd post a picture of him, but because of the lacking quality in my camera, he won't show up well - he's too small and dark for my camera to really let him show up, but I did try to take pics >.<

Updates on the tanks: I did a 50% water change on the QT, since to be honest that is a slightly messy tank right now since some of the plants melted and there's dead leaves I left for the snails to munch away on. I wasn't too fussy over it since there's only the MTS and ramshorn snails in it. I vacuumed out all the mulm and netted any floating debris. (I've discovered that pleco's are a great indicator of water quality - if it's even slightly off, at least in my experience, their dorsal and claudal fins won't be flared out. Dragon's fins were clamped when I began adding water into his container to acclimate him, which is what prompted me to do the water change. Now they are fully flared.)

I bought some Flourish Excel and added it to the 70 and 10. We'll see how the plants like _that!_

I am thinking of getting some Celestial Pearl Danios for the 70 gallon, I've heard mixed results on them getting along with a betta and visa versa, but most of the cases were with people trying to cram them together in a 10 gallon. I think Shark and they will get along just fine in the 70. I would like to see the plants get more growth to them so there's more cover, before adding many more fish. Dragon was somewhat of an 'impulse buy,' but only half ;P I have thought about getting a second pleco (somewhat in hopes of a boy and then _maybe_ Pleco will like him and then _maybe_ I'll accidentally end up with baby plecos, which would be so adorable and such a wonderful experience, but I'm not trying to purposefully bred them) for a while. At first I was thinking of an albino longfin, so I could easily distinguish between Pleco and the other pleco, and then I stumbled across the dark mottled longfins at Forest Lake Pets :'D

Speaking of FLP, that's where I will be buying my Khuli Loaches from - they currently have a huge group of the Myersi Khuli's, aka Giant Khulis. They also have some lovely golden dojo loaches I am interested in.

Unfortunately, someone mistakenly put angelfish in the Celestial Pearl Danio tank  The man I asked about it said he figures they accidentally became an expensive lunch for the angels.

Other fish I'm interested in are ottos or cories, as well as the Peacock Gudgeons (which I know little about other than seeing them recommended to be tankmates with a betta and being very pretty. Much research is needed! )


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I think it's because they never move, (Well some don't), and they don't think they look that pretty.


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Huh, I was under the impression that they were fairly active. Could be because (I _think_) they're nocturnal, so you really wouldn't see them active until it got darker out.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Pleco is certainly active! Judging by her, I'd say not all catfish are that way... I think plecos are catfish, right?

Man... I saw some albino cory cats at--of all places--my Wal-Mart today. I was seriously wishing I had an 10 gallon tank! I would have bought a shoal of cories right then and there. I have the perfect betta who'd be totally cool with them, too.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Plecos are catfish. 
I'm pretty sure dojos like cooler waters, they may not be the -best- choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Golden Dojo's prefer it under about 78 from my understanding, so there is a fairly slim margin there where you might have good luck with one and a betta. If the tank has 'cooler' areas on the bottom, it may work. I adore them, myself, but have never gotten them as most of my tanks stay at 80.


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Ah, but Dojo Loaches - 'Weather Loaches' - are a thriving invasive species in several tropical climate areas, so they can handle the warmer temperatures and do just fine in them. Of course, I am not speaking from experience in keeping them, but I have also talked with someone who adores loaches and keeps many of them, and has said the same thing to me. Unfortunately, I believe they eat snails... so for right now, they're definitely out, because I love my snails and don't have many of them (yet).

I would hesitate to buy any fish from Walmart. More often than not, they take terrible care of their fish and they are often sick. I don't know about your particular store, but I have never seen a Walmart with fish that I was impressed with - I had to tell them they need to actually feed their plecostomuses, because they were all starving and many were dead/dying. (oh, not to mention at least three tanks had dead - way long dead, may I add - fish in them, poor souls)


;~; so, yeah. I'd stay away from Walmart, but that's just me.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

ArrowheadShark said:


> I would hesitate to buy any fish from Walmart. More often than not, they take terrible care of their fish and they are often sick. I don't know about your particular store, but I have never seen a Walmart with fish that I was impressed with - I had to tell them they need to actually feed their plecostomuses, because they were all starving and many were dead/dying. (oh, not to mention at least three tanks had dead - way long dead, may I add - fish in them, poor souls)
> 
> 
> ;~; so, yeah. I'd stay away from Walmart, but that's just me.


I talked briefly to the gal who kept them, actually. She's actually halfway competent and takes care of the fish pretty well. No dead fish in that Walmart's tanks, all lively and active c: The bettas, as usual, are neglected more, but they do get the cups' water changed at least once a week (I knooooow, it's still horrible XC) and she makes sure they aren't stacked on top of each other, so at least it's not like Meijer's or anything.

Course, I later went to the other Walmart and their bettas had a bunch of uneaten food and poop in the bottom of their cups. And they were stacked. I unstacked them.

So, yeah, Walmart definitely doesn't make it a priority and they are generally kind of evil when it comes to fish, but it really depends on who's working there. Of course, if you buy Walmart fish and don't QT them for a month, you're either really green or really, really stupid.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

I've seen Golden Dojos from a lot of my local fish stores, including some baby ones recently (SOOOOOOOOO CUTE OMG! I've only ever seen adults...) - maybe if your heart is set on them (and I can understand why, I still want some, 2 years after first seeing them playing in a group at a store) you might ask if they can special order?


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

I can actually get the Weather Loaches from the specialty fish store near where I live :3 They have all kinds of fish, from Arrowanas to Oscars to stingray, from bettas to crayfish to the CPD's I want, and of course, Khuli Loaches!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

LFS are great


----------

